# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Setembro de 2008



## Rog (8 Set 2008 às 21:43)

Qual será a temperatura máxima, registada em Portugal (Continental e ilhas) no mês de Setembro, por uma estação meteorológica oficial.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2008 às 21:51)

Eu escolhi o intervalo >= 37,0ºC e <= 37,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2008 às 22:18)

Eu votei no intervalo _*>= 33.0ºC e <= 33.9ºC*_


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2008 às 22:46)

Votei <= 32,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 22:49)

Votei em *<= 32,9 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 23:23)

>= 33,0ºC e <= 33,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2008 às 23:24)

Ora o meu voto foi para ">= 34,0ºC e <= 34,9ºC"


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 23:26)

Tal como o Mário, o meu voto também recaiu sobre os *33,0ºC a 33,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2008 às 02:39)

Eu penso que o Verão já acabou, portanto votei no intervalo:<= 32,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2008 às 03:03)

*>= 34,0ºC e <= 34,9ºC*
Vamos lá ver...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Set 2008 às 09:33)

>= 34,0ºC e <= 34,9ºC 
Talvez


----------



## vitamos (9 Set 2008 às 09:51)

Entre 34 e 34,9ºC... Alentejo mais interior...


A votação do mês vai para: MÁRIO BARROS! Caramba agora surpreendeste-me pah


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2008 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

A minha votação foi:

>= 34,0ºC e <= 34,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2008 às 16:04)

Eu votei entre os 36.0ºC e os 36.9ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Set 2008 às 21:28)

Eu votei >= 36,0ºC e <= 36,9ºC, acho que o mês de Setembro ainda vai trazer dias bem quentes...


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Set 2008 às 00:42)

Entre 34 e 34.9


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 21:16)

Nunca pensei que fosse possível, mas já perdi a votação, pois a temperatura já ultrapassou hoje os *32,9 ºC* que apostei, tendo ido, pelo menos, aos *33,1 ºC* às 15h, na Amareleja.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2008 às 00:39)

Eu já estou de fora da corrida...


----------



## meteo (11 Set 2008 às 01:02)

>= 36,0ºC e <= 36,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2008 às 20:43)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Nunca pensei que fosse possível, mas já perdi a votação, pois a temperatura já ultrapassou hoje os *32,9 ºC* que apostei, tendo ido, pelo menos, aos *33,1 ºC* às 15h, na Amareleja.



Já tinhas perdido *Daniel*
Desta vez esta votação tinha uma rasteira.

Se não reparem:

A votação foi para o ar dia 8, mas o mês começou dia 1.
Ora, ninguém se lembrou de ir ver se lá para trás, entre o dia 1 e o dia 8 de Setembro, havia já ocorrido alguma temperatura superior a 32,9ºC.

Vamos lá ver o histórico da EMA que detem o record nacional de temperatura máxima - Amareleja:




Logo no dia 1 a estação superou os 33ºC. A primeira hipotese de votação estava assim fora do baralho.




vitamos disse:


> A votação do mês vai para: MÁRIO BARROS! Caramba agora surpreendeste-me pah







Ainda não foi desta Mário Barros!

Vamos lá ver se ganha a maioria


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2008 às 21:49)

AnDré disse:


> Já tinhas perdido *Daniel*
> Desta vez esta votação tinha uma rasteira.
> 
> Se não reparem:
> ...



*Boa observação*

Não tinha pensado em ir ver no site do IM... eu votei por "experiência própria", uma vez que estou numa das zonas mais quentes do país (nos meses de mais calor...) imaginei qual seria a temperatura mais elevada...

Embora por aqui só ainda tenha subido aos 32,5ºC, penso que ainda irá subir mais. Mas só no final do mês se pode falar com certezas 


Abraço


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2008 às 01:44)

Qual foi a temperatura mais alta em Setembro? 
Quem foi o vencedor?

Será que vamos chegar aos negativos em Outubro.


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2008 às 08:55)

MSantos disse:


> Qual foi a temperatura mais alta em Setembro?
> Quem foi o vencedor?



Provavelmente nem a 35ºC se chegou.



MSantos disse:


> Será que vamos chegar aos negativos em Outubro.



Existe a possibilidade de isso acontecer já nos próximos dias.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 00:58)

MSantos disse:


> Qual foi a temperatura mais alta em Setembro?
> Quem foi o vencedor?



A mim parece-me que ganhou o laranja democrata!
*>= 34,0ºC e <= 34,9ºC*






Mas esperemos pelo relatório do mês de Setembro.
Pode-me ter escapado alguma estação.


----------

